# MONTENEGRO - Mediterranean beauty



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

British newspapers proclaimed Montenegro as the next *hot destination in Europe. *

Montenegro crams a lot of attractions into a small area. It has an appealing slice of Adriatic coastline, southern Europe's only fjord, deep river canyons, four national parks, and a spectacular mountain range where skiing resorts are being developed. 

General information:
*Teritory: 13.000 sq km
Population: 620.000*










*Montenegro coastline*


























































































































































Ostrog Monastery



























*Montenegro Mountains*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Mogren



















Kamenovo


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Southeastern Europe's new gem


----------



## Jastreb (Feb 6, 2007)

New? Its always been there:yes:
People who knew about it, enjoyed it very well.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

nice nature!


----------



## cjav (Jun 24, 2006)

Havent been there but I bet its just as beautifull as croatia


----------



## Europa. (Jan 14, 2007)

wow and to think that this and croatia and bosnia's mountains were all once one country YUGOSLAVIA, dammn we had it all


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

A friend of mine asked me to post couple of pictures, even dough I explained to him on couple of occasions what is the procedure to do such a thing.
So, Sakbaz, this is for u


----------



## SAKBAZ (Dec 17, 2006)

"A friend of mine asked me to post couple of pictures, even dough I explained to him on couple of occasions what is the procedure to do such a thing.
So, Sakbaz, this is for u"


see, you doing a good job 
besides, youre a good friend!
et:


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

That's right, mate!
What r friends for:drunk:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice mountains.


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

very impressive !


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Kotor :drool: Montenegro :drool::drool:


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

lovely towns, lovely natural beauty. i think the balkans in general have so much to offer the foriegn tourist and i think you're right about it becoming the next up and coming tourist destination.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

SO DIVERSE AND BEAULTIFUL !


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

feckin gorgeous. On a sidenote Montenegro, as the worlds newest country now has the right to claim title of wolrds tallest nation, beating Netherlands (before Montenegrins were subsumed within Serbia) - average height for men is 6"1 -2.


----------



## Breakwood (Oct 10, 2004)

Looks amazing. The Balkans have always intrigued me, and I hope to visit there in 2008.


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## SAKBAZ (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

very exotic!


----------



## Q-TIP (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice. Is this what Kosovo would look like, excluding the coastline of course? Not alike?


----------



## SAKBAZ (Dec 17, 2006)

Not really. 
Naybe on its the boarders with MNE but fairy "flat" compared to Montenegro 

Apart from the coasline, Montenegro's got two distinct regions: 
-Middle one which is quite rocky with funny vegetation (typical for areas with long dry summers and rainy winters)
-Nothern one is already continental-like; something like the Alps. 

Because of such relievo, people speak totally different accents even though the distance is sometimes 20km. In the old days it was like going to another country if you went to another town


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

Sveti Stefan resort - THE most expensive one on the Adriatic coast and, you must admit and I dare to say, one of the most beautiful on planet


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

stunning
pity they dont use the real Montenegro for the James Bonds scene !

are the people goodlooking too?


----------



## Barnardgirl (Dec 21, 2006)

Soo beautiful! Great job on this thread.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

So much beauty in such a small country. How amazing! The citizens of this beautiful nation much be very proud. Wow!


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

OH! My God! What a place!


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

Couple of pics from the northern part of the country - Durmitor Mountain. Short reminder that this place is only 200 km away from the coastline. Pictures are taken by me couple of days ago. Durmitor is popular ski resort during winter season as well

Black Lake, Durmitor in the background


























































































Zabljak is small town on the outskirts of the Durmitor Mountain. Sea-level altitude is approx 1500m. 




































































































Early morning photo


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

montesky said:


> Sveti Stefan resort - *THE most expensive one on the Adriatic coast*


I´ll have to disagree with you. Dubrovnik is the most expensive resort on the Adriatic coast. I also believe that Hvar is more expensive then Sveti Stefan.:cheers:


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

^^
Dubrovnik and Hvar are not resorts. There are cheap hotels in Dubrovnik and Hvar while Sveti Stefan is one hotel-resort


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok. My bad


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Beautiful! Are there coral reefs?


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Montenegro is probably the country with the most "beauty per square meter"  

Croatia would be in top 5 for sure, but Montenegro is unbelivably amazing considering how small it is


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

gonzo said:


> Beautiful! Are there coral reefs?


M-O-N-T-E-N-E-G-R-O not Australia


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

WOW Very nice country. Never heard of it before! Is it a candidate for EU?


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

^^ 

You're from Greece and you have never heard of Montenegro? Man, find yourself a new hoby, something not even remotly connected to geography would fit


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow, amazing landscapes Montenegro... We should occupy you or something


----------



## UrbanCyclop (Jun 13, 2007)

Troopchina said:


> ^^
> 
> You're from Greece and you have never heard of Montenegro? Man, find yourself a new hoby, something not even remotly connected to geography would fit


He was joking...

Anyway, nice pics!


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

Beautiful! I've wanted to visit this place!!!


----------

